# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  لستَ متفننا ...

## أمجد الفلسطيني

الحمد لله .....

لاحظت هذه الظاهرة في عصرنا ولم أسمع عنها في سلفنا
رأيت بعضهم قد تخصص في علم من العلوم ولم يتفنن بعدُ في سائرها
ثم رأيته يتكلم في جميع العلوم _أقصد أغلبها_ وله في كل علم درس
فبعد الفجر درس في التفسير وبعده درس في التوحيد
وبعد الظهر درس في الفقه وبعده في أصوله
وبعد العصر درس في الحديث وبعد العشاء في المصطلح
وفي باقي الأسبوع درس في اللغة ودرس في النحو وشرح لبعض كتب ابن تيمية وو...

ويأخذ في كل فن متنا أو مرجعا مطولا ليشرحه

نعم سمعت بذلك حقا..

رفقا رفقا
هل أنت الشافعي
هل أنت ابن جرير
هل أنت أبو العباس ابن تيمية أم السراج البلقيني؟!

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حقيقة:  هذا مرتقى صعب لا يرتقيه إلى المتأصل المتفنن في هذه العلوم 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولم يكن هذا في سلفنا وعلمائنا السابقين
بل كان كل عالم يتكلم في فنه الذي أتقنه وتخصص فيه  ويترك غيره من العلوم لأهلها
لأنهم يعلمون قدر نفوسهم أولا
ولأنهم يعلمون أن العلم فضّاح
ولأنهم يعلمون أن من تكلم في غير فنه أتى بالعجائب


فليجل كل واحد منا خاطره في تراجم وأحوال علمائنا السابقين 
انظروا مثلا لابن معين وأبي عبيد على أن التخصص في السلف أقل منه فيمن بعدهم
انظروا مثلا للدارقطني والخطيب والعراقي 
هل وجدتم عندهم هذه الظاهرة 
مع تيقني أن الخطيب _مثلا_ لو تكلم في التفسير أو الفقه لما أتى بالعجائب
لكن العاقل لا يتعدى قدره ولا يفضح نفسه

وقد تكلم أبو الفرج ابن الجوزي في أغلب العلوم فكثر خطؤه وقلّ تحقيقه
هذا وهو ابن الجوزي 
وأين في عصرنا مثله في سعة الاطلاع وكثرة القراءة

بل وجدت لبعضهم تقصيرا في فنه الذي تخصص فيه فقلت في نفسي هذا كلامه في تخصصه فكيف حال كلامه في غيره

أسأل الله أن يغفر لنا زللنا وتقصيرنا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أحسنت يا شيخنا الفاضل

وبعض هؤلاء لا يعرف ما يدرّسه إلا عند تحضير الدرس أصلا !!

----------


## أبو القاسم

قد يفهم من ظاهر الكلام نفي التفنن في عصرنا..
كما يفهم أن هذه الظاهرة منتفية في السلف
أما الأول..فلابد من مراعاة أن الأمر نسبي..
فحين نقول إن ابن حجر كان أمير المؤمنين في الحديث في زمانه..فأين هو من البخاري مثلا..الذي وصف بهذا ؟
وعليه..فهناك علماء متفننون بارعون ومحققون أي بالنسبة لغيرهم  في زماننا
كالأمين الشنقيطي..والعلو  ان..وسالم ولد عدود..والددو..وغي  رهم..

وأما نفي هذه الظاهرة في السلف..فأظهر مثال ابن عباس رضي الله عنه-كما ورد في سيرته- يعقد مجالس متنوعة متخصصة في التفسير والأدب والفقه..

فكل ذي شأن من هؤلاء ينهل منه وفق حاجته..

والتفنن ينشأ في الأصل بالهمة العالية والذكاء الوقاد...فترى صاحب النفس الطامحة التي ركب الله فيها مزاياها..
لا يقنع أصلا بلزوم فن بعينه..بل يجد نفسه مضطراً للتفنن حين يدرك الترابط الوثيق بين علوم الشريعة..

والخلاصة:لا أخالفكم في أنه امتطى هذا المركب..من ليس أهلا له..ليس في زماننا فحسب..بل في سائر العصور..
لأنها ظاهرة متفرعة عن خلل في الإخلاص

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

العلوان عالم كبير، ولكن هل هو متفنن؟

هذا سؤال للمعرفة لا للاعتراض؛ لأني لم أسمعه يتكلم مثلا في علوم اللغة، ولا علوم القرآن، ولا علوم التفسير، ولا العلوم العقلية.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

جزاكم الله خيرا

نعم أخي أبا القاسم فلا ينكر وجود متفننين في عصرنا وفي كل عصر
فالمتفنن من إذا تكلم في فن تكلم فيه بكلام أهله فلم يأت بالعجائب
وما ذكرته عن ابن عباس لا يعارض ما ذكرته لأن مرادي بالظاهرة ظاهرة التكلم في جميع الفنون مع عدم التفنن وابن عباس لا شك في تفننه
فالإنكار كان على غير المتفنن الذي يخوض في كل العلوم

----------


## أبو القاسم

شكر الله لك..أخي الحبيب أمجد

الشيخ أبا مالك..بالنسبة للعلامة العلوان..معظم تراثه الموجود..تكلم به وهو صغير السن..
ومع هذا فهو فقيه محدث بلا نزاع عند كل من عرفه في ذلك الوقت..وكان دون الثلاثين
وقد سأل أحد الإخوة الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير -وحسبك بشهادته-عن العلوان فقال:إمام أهل الحديث في هذا الزمان ثم عقب قائلا:والإمامة من شرطها الجراءة في الحق..
قلت:لقد أنصف الشيخ الخضير..في كلامه جزاه الله خيرا
أما اللغة..فبلغني من طلابه أن اشتغل بها حتى برع فيها..في السنوات الخوالي..مع حفظه لكثير من دواوين الأدب..وغير ذلك
وأخوه صالح..نحوي بارع..
وأحيانا..لا يظهر تفنن الشخص لأسباب معينة..

والله أعلم

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أنا أخالف أخي الحبيب الشيخ أمجد في طرحه
هب أن الشيخ الفلاني يدرِّس جميع الفنون .. ما المشكلة .. هو لم يقل أنا متخصص في كل الفنون .. وليس كل مَن دَرَّس وكتب وصنَّف في فن أصبح من أهله أو انخرط في سلكه .. فالتصنيف أو التدريس شيء .. والتخصص شيء آخر .. التصنيف في جميع الفنون وتدريسها ممكن إذا كان المصنِّف أو المدرِّس صاحب أصالة ومنهجية محكمة .. ثم لا يشترط أن يسبر دقائق الفن وأن يأتي على شوارده .. ففي حلقة الدرس يُراعى حال الطلبة ومستواهم العلمي .. ويُقدَّم لهم الطرح الذي يُناسب مقامهم .. فما الإشكال ؟

----------


## ابن الرومية

و شهرة شيخ الاسلام بتفننه في العلوم و اتقانها مما لا ينقضي منه العجب و أذكر أن الامام ابن حجر حكى عن أحد العلماء أنه اغرم بتقليد ابن تيمية و تفننه في العلوم فكاد  يجن  :Smile:  و الله يعلم اني كلما تذكرت كلامه ضحكت عجبا

----------


## محمد العبادي

- أرجو أن تسمحوا لأخيكم الصغير أن يعلق بين وجود إخوانه الكبار فأقول :
1 - التفنن ظاهرة موجودة سواء في القديم أو في الحديث ، ولْننظر مثلا ، إلى ما قاله الإمام الليث بن سعد رحمه الله عن الإمام الزهري رحمه الله حيث قال : (  ما رأيت عالما قط أجمع من ابن شهاب، يحدث في الترغيب، فتقول: لا يحسن إلا هذا، وإن حدث عن العرب والانساب، قلت: لا يحسن إلا هذا، وإن حدث عن القرآن والسنة، كان حديثه.) 
وفي المعاصرين أيضا موجودة - وإن كانت أعزَّ من الغراب الأعصم !- .
2 - قد يضطر الشيخ إلى شرح أكثرَ من فن ، إما لعدم وجود من يسد هذا الثغر من أهله ، أو لأي سبب من الاّخر .
3 - لا أنكر أن هناك فوضى عارمة في مجال العلم الشرعي في هذه الأزمان ، وسببها ضياع التخصص ، أو ما يعرف بأستاذ العمود والحلْقة الذي كان متقنا لفنه ، فمن ثَم يخرج على يديه متفنون ، أما الاّن فخاض كثير فيما يحسن وما لا يحسن ونسأل الله تحسين الأحوال .
4 - أيضا ينبغي أن يعاد النظرُ في فَهم معنى التخصص ؛ لأني رأيتُ أناسا يُنسبون إلى تخصص ما وهم أبعد الناس عنه ، وما نسبوا إليه ، إلا لأنهم يحملون شهادة في هذا الفن ، فمن ثَم تحول التخصص إلى شهادة فقط ، وأنا لا أنكر الشهادات إطلاقا ، بل ما أنكره هو أن تكون شهادةً بغير علم .
وجزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> أنا أخالف أخي الحبيب الشيخ أمجد في طرحه
> هب أن الشيخ الفلاني يدرِّس جميع الفنون .. ما المشكلة .. هو لم يقل أنا متخصص في كل الفنون .. وليس كل مَن دَرَّس وكتب وصنَّف في فن أصبح من أهله أو انخرط في سلكه .. فالتصنيف أو التدريس شيء .. والتخصص شيء آخر .. التصنيف في جميع الفنون وتدريسها ممكن إذا كان المصنِّف أو المدرِّس صاحب أصالة ومنهجية محكمة .. ثم لا يشترط أن يسبر دقائق الفن وأن يأتي على شوارده .. ففي حلقة الدرس يُراعى حال الطلبة ومستواهم العلمي .. ويُقدَّم لهم الطرح الذي يُناسب مقامهم .. فما الإشكال ؟


أؤيد الشيخ أشرف في هذا الأمر ، لأن القدرة غير التخصص ، فمثلاً أنا قادر على تدريس فن من الفنون دون تقصير وأيضاً دون استقصاء ، ولكني لست متخصصاً فيه. فإذا طُلب مني التعمق و التفصيل الذي لا أقدر عليه ، قلت : اذهبوا إلى فلان فإنه "عذيقها المرجب وجذيلها المحكك". والتثريب إنما هو على من يخوض فيما لا يستطيعه.

إذا لم تستطع شيئاً فدعه = = وجاوزه إلى ما تستطيع

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

فائـدة قال ابن الأنباري رحمه الله ((اعلم أن المسؤول منه ينبغي أن يكون أهلاً لما يسأل عنه ، مثل أن يسأل النحوي عن النحو  ، والتصريفي عن التصريف ، والعروضي عن العروض ،  وكذلك كل ذي علمٍ عن علمه ، فإن لم يكن لم أهلاً لما يسأل عنه مثل أن يسأل العامي الغبي عن مشكلات النحو وعويص التصريف وغوامض العروض ، كان السؤال فاسداً)). [1]
==============
[1] الإغراب في جدل الإعراب ، ص42.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

بعض الناس يخطئ في فهم كلمة ( المتفنن ) !!

هل المتفنن هو الذي درس البيقونية والآجرومية والواسطية والأربعين النووية والفقه الميسر ؟!
لو كان ذلك كذلك لكان طلبة المدارس الابتدائية من العلماء المتفننين !

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

ما هو تعريف أو ضابط "المتفنِّن" ؟
ومَن ذكر أن "المتفنِّن" هو ما قد وصفتم حاله يا شيخنا الفاضل ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لو أجبتَ عن سؤالك الأول لظهر لك جواب السؤال الثاني.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

ما شاء الله (ابتسامة)

----------


## بكر الصغير

-ما معنى قولهم في كتب التراجم : العلامة المشارك؟
-وما معنى قولهم فيها أو في غيرها: كان-رحمه الله- جمّاعة ..؟
-رأيت عند كثير ممن ترجموا السيوطي-رحمه الله-نقلَهم لقوله:" ورزقت التبحر في سبعة علوم:التفسير,وال  حديث,والفقه,والن  حو,والمعاني,والب  يان,على طريقة العرب البلغاء,لا على طريقة أهل العجم والفلسفة." ولكن دون تعقب أوتوضيح. فما هو؟
أما من تكلم في أكثر من فن-وهو كفء قادر-فلعله يريد بذلك جمع طلبته على منهج معين في التلقي والإفادة و مثاله أنك تجد إعراب البسملة وشرحها متقاربا جدا في شروح ابن عثيمين المتنوعة..والله أعلم

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

هل وقف أحد على تعريف للمتفنن أو ضبط لهذا المصطلح؟؟

----------


## أبوإسماعيل الهروي

قال أبو الحسن الفالي:
تصدر للتدريس كل مهوس ...بليد تسمى بالفقيه المدرس
فحُق لأهل العلم أن يتمثلوا... ببيت قديم شاع في كل مجلس
((لقد هزلت حتى بدا من هزالها...كلاها وحتى سامها كل مفلس))
 وهذا في سنة 448هـ فكيــــــف في زماننا

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

مقال قديم في التفنن:
كيف تكون متفننا (( حاويا لجملة من الفنون ومشاركا بها ))

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> هل وقف أحد على تعريف للمتفنن أو ضبط لهذا المصطلح؟؟


قال الفيلسوف المؤرخ أبو علي مسكويه في الهوامل والشوامل ص 268 وهو عبارة عن أسئلة وجهها إليه الفيلسوف الأديب أبو حيان التوحيدي وأجاب عنها:
"مسألة هل يجوز لإنسان أن يعي العلوم كلها، على افتنانها وطرقها، واختلاف اللغات والعبارات عنها؟ 
فإن كان يجوز فهل يجب؟ 
وإن وجب فهل يوجد؟ 
وإن كان وجد فهل عرف؟ 
وإن كان جائزاً فما وجه جوازه؟
وإن كان يستحيل فما وجه استحالته ؟
فإن في الجواب بياناً عن خفيات العالَم.

الجواب: قال أبو علي مسكويه - رحمه الله: 
أحد الحدود التي حدت بها الفلسفة أنها علم الموجودات كلها بما هي موجودات.
ولكن ليس على الشرائط التي ذكرتها في مسألتك أعني قولك: على افتنانها وطرقها واختلاف اللغات بها والعبارات عنها
فإن علما واحدا من بين العلوم لا يجوز أن يحتوي على جميع هذه الشرائط فيه
لأن جزئيات العلوم بلا نهاية، وما لا نهاية له لا يخرج إلى الوجود.
ولكن المطلوب من كل علم هو الوقوف على كلياته التي تشمل على جميع أجزائه بالقوة.
مثال ذلك أن الطب إذا تُعُلِّمَت أصوله وقوانينه التي بها يستخرج نوع المرض، ونوع العلاج فقد كفي فيه ذلك، فأما أن يعرف منه جميع أجزاء الأمراض فذلك محال.
وكذلك تجد كتب جالينوس وغيره من الأطباء، فإنها تعلمك أصول الأمراض والعلاجات، فإذا باشرت الصناعة ورد عليك من أجزاء مرض واحد ما لا يمكنك إحصاؤه، ويبقى من أجزائه ما لا يمكن إحصاؤه أحداً بعدك.
وإذا كان الأمر على ذلك فالجواب عن مسألتك يكون مقيداً على ما ذكرته.
فأما اختلاف الطرق والعبارات فلا معنى لتعاطي معرفتها
فإن المقصود من العلوم هي ذواتها من أى طريق وصل إليها، وبأي لغة عبر عنها كان كافياً.

وأما قولك: هل يجب؟ فأقول: إنه واجب لأن التفلسف واجب من أجل أنه كمال الإنسانية، وبلوغ أقصى درجتها.
وكل شيء كان كمال فإن غايته البلوغ إلى ذلك الكمال.
ومن قصر من الناس عن بلوغ كماله مع حصول الأسباب وارتفاع الموانع عنه فهو غير معذور فيه.

وأما قولك: هل يوجد؟ فإنه موجود، لأن الفلسفة موجودة، وهي صناعة الصناعات، وما رتب شيء من أجزائها كما رتبت هي نفسها؛ فإنه قد بدىء من أدنى درجة يبتدىء بها المتعلم إلى أقصى مرتبة يجوز أن يبلغها.
وهذا لجميعه أصول وشروح على غاية الأحكام، وهي معروفة موجودة غير ممنوع منها، ولا مضنون بها على من يطلبها، وفيه مُنَّةٌ لتعلمها". ا.هـ

فقوله: ولكن المطلوب من كل علم هو الوقوف على كلياته التي تشمل على جميع أجزائه بالقوة.

عُدَّ تعريفا للتفنن

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

وفي محاضر شنقيط متفنّنون مغمورون اتخذوا ظهور العيس مدارس .. وما زالت أرحام محاضرهم ولاّدة رغم كل المؤامرات و الدسائس التي تدبر لهم بليل ... وما ظنك بمن مناهجهم حفظ المتون وشروحها مع ملازمة الشيوخ والفهم عنهم - يختصرون لهم العمر - و نظام التدريس شامل لثمانية و عشرين فنا أو يزيد ومدة الدّراسة نحو من ثلاثين سنة !!
أي نعم ما زالت هذه الأمة معطاءة .. وما زال فيها من إذا رأيته ذكرك عصور الحفاظ .. لكنهم قلّة مغمورون
وأما غثاء السيل .. وهم المعنيون بكلام أخينا أمجد .. الذين درسوا كل الفنون في شهرين .. وتصدّروا للتّدريس الذي هو نوع من ترديد الببغاوات بلا تأصيل ولا منهج أصيل.. بل هو تجميع لكل متن مختصر من كل فن مع شرحه .. وترديد لما رآه وهو بين اليوم و اليقظة بالأمس ولم تقع عليه عينه إلا تلك الساعة، غدا بمجلس التدريس.
ومن ثم يشار إليه بالبنان : الحبر العلامة البحر الفهامة المتفنن شيخنا بقية السلف .... فلان.
لقد هزلت..
والله المستعان
وجزاك الله خيرا أخي أمجد وكل الإخوة و المشايخ المشاركين ..

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> ولكن المطلوب من كل علم هو الوقوف على كلياته التي تشمل على جميع أجزائه بالقوة.


ججزاك الله خيرا. عجيب كتاب الهوامل في التطرق لدقائق الإشكالات المزعجة للذهن المتقد وكتاب الإمتاع والمؤانسة لا يقل عن ذلك. في الحق أوافق ابن مسكويه تماماً وان كان كلامه ليس بجديد فابن المقفع يقول (( ...فإن كثيراً من الناس يطلبون الفصول مع إضاعة الأصول فلا يكون دركهم دركاً ، ومن أحرز الأصول اكتفى بها عن الفصول. وإن أصاب الفصل بعد إحراز الأصل فهو أفضل)).
الأدب الكبير ، ص 65. 
ويقصد بـ "الفصول" الفروع.
واليوم يقولون : من ضيع الأصول حرم الوصول ، ونحوها. وقد كان يكررها ابن عثيمين رحمه الله. فكل ما في الأمر اتقان الأصول لأن العلوم كلها تتلاقى في أصول معينة لا يعي ذلك إلا من دقق ، وهذا يوفر جهداً هائلاً ، وقد نص ابن تيمية على أن كليات أي علم هي أهم ما فيه ، والسبب في ذلك أن الكليات والأصول تجمع النظائر الفرعية لكل حقل معرفي في الوجود تحت سقف واحد. ولكن التحدي الحقيقي هو في فهم هذه الأصول والكليات واستيعابها استيعاباً جيداً.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

ومن عجائب التفنن:

ما ذكره ابن خلكان وفيات الأعيان 311/5 في ترجمة كمال الدين موسى بن يونس الموصلي الشافعي وكان قد تردد إليه مرارا:

"وكان الفقهاء يقولون: إنه يدري أربعة وعشرين فناً دراية متقنة فمن ذلك :
المذهب وكان فيه أوحد الزمان وكان جماعة من الطائفة الحنفية يشتغلون عليه بمذهبهم ويحل لهم مسائل الجامع الكبير أحسن حل مع ما هي عليه من الإشكال المشهور
وكان يتقن فني الخلاف العراقي والبخاري
وأصول الفقه 
وأصول الدين ولما وصلت كتب فخر الدين الرازي إلى الموصل وكان بها إذ ذاك جماعة من الفضلاء لم يفهم أحد منهم اصطلاحة فيها سواه وكذلك الإرشاد للعميدي لما وقف عليها حلها في ليلة واحدة وأقرأها على ما قالوه
وكان يدري فن الحكمة: المنطق 
والطبيعي 
والإلهي 
وكذلك الطب 
ويعرف فنون الرياضة من اقليدس 
والهيئة 
والمخروطات 
والمتوسطات 
والمجسطي المجسطي لفظة يونانية معناها بالعربي الترتيب، ذكر ذلك الوكري في كتابه 
وأنواع الحساب: المفتوح منه 
والجبر 
والمقابلة 
والأرثماطيقي 
وطريق الخطأين 
والموسيقى 
والمساحة
معرفة لا يشاركه فيها غيره إلا في ظواهر هذه العلوم دون دقائقها والوقوف على حقائقها وبالجملة فلقد كان كما قال الشاعر:
وكان من العلوم بحيث يقضى******* له في كل فن بالجميع 
واستخرج في علم الأوفاق طرقاً لم يهتد إليها أحد 
وكان يبحث في العربية 
والتصريف بحثاً تاماً مستوفًى حتى إنه كان يقرىء كتاب سيبويه والإيضاح والتكملة لأبي علي الفارسي والمفصل للزمخشري 
وكان له في التفسير 
والحديث وأسماء الرجال وما يتعلق به يدٌ جيدة
وكان يحفظ من التواريخ وأيام العرب ووقائعهم والأشعار والمحاضرات شيئاً كثيراً
وكان أهل الذمة يقرءون عليه التوراة والإنجيل ويشرح لهما هذين الكتابين شرحاً يعترفون
أنهم لا يجدون من يوضحهما لهم مثله 
وكان في كل فن من هذه الفنون كأنه [لا] يعرف سواه لقوته فيه
وبالجملة فإن مجموع ما كان يعلمه من الفنون لم يسمع عن أحد ممن تقدمه أنه قد جمعه......
ثم قال:
ومن يقف على هذه الترجمة فلا ينسبني إلى المغالاة في حق الشيخ ومن كان من أهل تلك البلاد وعرف ما كان عليه الشيخ عرف أني ما أعرته وصفاً ونعوذ بالله من الغلو والتساهل في النقل.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> جوقد نص ابن تيمية على أن كليات أي علم هي أهم ما فيه ، والسبب في ذلك أن الكليات والأصول تجمع النظائر الفرعية لكل حقل معرفي في الوجود تحت سقف واحد. ولكن التحدي الحقيقي هو في فهم هذه الأصول والكليات واستيعابها استيعاباً جيداً.


الترابط وثيق بين الأصول والفروع، فلا يمكن فصل أحدهما عن الآخر.
فإن الأصول تعرف من استقراء الفروع، والفروع النادة إنما تضبط بالأصول المستنبطة من جمهرة الفروع، ومعرفة الأصول بمجرد النقل لا يختلف عن معرفة فرع من الفروع، بل لا بد لمن يريد معرفة الأصول أن تتحققها نفسه بتطبيقها على الفروع.

- فالأساس هو دراية الفروع المتفق عليها نقلا.
- ثم يأتي بعد ذلك استنباط الأصول من استقراء هذه الفروع وتدبرها.
-  ثم يأتي بعد ذلك تطبيق هذا الاستقراء على الفروع المتنازع فيها.

ولذلك فينبغي فهم قولهم (معرفة الفروع) على أن المراد به الإحاطة بها، أو مجرد الرواية دون الدراية.
ومن يدعي معرفة الأصول دون أي شيء من الفروع كاذب أو جاهل.

وهذا هو السبب في قول من قال من أهل العلم بإسقاط خلاف الأصولي المتخصص الذي لا يعرف الفروع، وليس السبب ما فهمه الغزالي وغيره.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> الترابط وثيق بين الأصول والفروع، فلا يمكن فصل أحدهما عن الآخر.


نعم شيخنا الكريم ، لا شك في جهل من "زعم" الفصل بينهما  :Smile: 



> فإن الأصول تعرف من استقراء الفروع، والفروع النادة إنما تضبط بالأصول المستنبطة من جمهرة الفروع، ومعرفة الأصول بمجرد النقل لا يختلف عن معرفة فرع من الفروع، بل لا بد لمن يريد معرفة الأصول أن تتحققها نفسه بتطبيقها على الفروع.
> - فالأساس هو دراية الفروع المتفق عليها نقلا.
> - ثم يأتي بعد ذلك استنباط الأصول من استقراء هذه الفروع وتدبرها.
> -  ثم يأتي بعد ذلك تطبيق هذا الاستقراء على الفروع المتنازع فيها.


كون الأصل لم يتكون إلا باستقراء فروعه من تحته أمر بدهي عند العقلاء. وقولي أن كليات أي علم وأصوله هي أهم ما فيه صحيح ، لأنها هي ثمرة الاستقراء ، والنتيجة النهائية التي تشكل طبيعة التصورات والأحكام عند الاجتهاد والفتوى والجدل والفقه. هذا أمر ، أما الأمر الآخر فإن هناك أصولاً لا يلزمنا التحقق منها ، باستقراء مكرور ، لعلمنا أن العلماء متفقون على العمل بها ، أولكون الضرورة العرفية والعقلية قاضية بذلك ، كروؤس القواعد الفقهية ، وهي الخمسة المعروفة ، وإلا لتعطلت ريثما يتحقق الأغمار من أمثالنا من استواء نتيجتها في حق الفروع المنتظمة فضلاً عن النادة.   



> ولذلك فينبغي فهم قولهم (معرفة الفروع) على أن المراد به الإحاطة بها، أو مجرد الرواية دون الدراية.
> ومن يدعي معرفة الأصول دون أي شيء من الفروع كاذب أو جاهل.


نعم وخير من تمثل هذه الطريقة الحنفية في أصولهم  - طريقة الفقهاء - ولذلك تفوقوا في تقليص فجوات الإلزام من قبل الخصوم ، لأن أصولهم منسجمة مع فروعهم الفقهية في الجملة.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

لم يكن كلامي اعتراضا عليكم، ولكنه كان توضيحا وبيانا لما أجمل في قولكم:



> ولكن التحدي الحقيقي هو في فهم هذه الأصول والكليات واستيعابها استيعاباً جيداً.


لأن التحقق بمعاني الأصول وفهمها لا يكون إلا بقدر ما يمارسه الإنسان من استقراء وتطبيق على الفروع.

وأما قولكم:



> أما الأمر الآخر فإن هناك أصولاً لا يلزمنا التحقق منها ، باستقراء مكرور


فهو صحيح فعلا، ولو أراد المرء أن يتحقق من كل شيء فلن يكفيه أعمار فوق عمره.

فليس المطلوب التحقق منها (بمعنى معرفة صحتها من خطئها).
ولكن المطلوب التحقق منها بمعنى رسوخها في النفس ومعرفة أبعادها وأطرافها ومواردها ومصادرها، ولا يكون هذا إلا بما سبق ذكره.

----------


## ابن الرومية

> ومن عجائب التفنن:
> ما ذكره ابن خلكان وفيات الأعيان 311/5 في ترجمة كمال الدين موسى بن يونس الموصلي الشافعي وكان قد تردد إليه مرارا:
> "وكان الفقهاء يقولون: إنه يدري أربعة وعشرين فناً دراية متقنة فمن ذلك :
> المذهب وكان فيه أوحد الزمان وكان جماعة من الطائفة الحنفية يشتغلون عليه بمذهبهم ويحل لهم مسائل الجامع الكبير أحسن حل مع ما هي عليه من الإشكال المشهور
> وكان يتقن فني الخلاف العراقي والبخاري
> وأصول الفقه 
> وأصول الدين ولما وصلت كتب فخر الدين الرازي إلى الموصل وكان بها إذ ذاك جماعة من الفضلاء لم يفهم أحد منهم اصطلاحة فيها سواه وكذلك الإرشاد للعميدي لما وقف عليها حلها في ليلة واحدة وأقرأها على ما قالوه
> وكان يدري فن الحكمة: المنطق 
> والطبيعي 
> ...


هذا ابن تيمية آخر يصفه ذهبي آخر  :Smile:

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

للفائدة:

هذا بيت نادر جاهلي (لبشر بن هذيل الفزاري):
وكائنْ رأينا من فروع طويلة .................. تموت إذا لم يُحْيِهِنَّ أصولُ

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

جزاك الله خيرا يا أبامالك وسددك رأيك. ما تقول في اعتراض ابن تيمية على تقسيم الدين إلى "أصول" و "فروع"  ، أينصب على ما نحن بصدده هنا ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله

تقسيم الدين إلى أصول وفروع يختلف عما نحن فيه، ولا يخفى عليك هذا.

الذين قسموا الدين إلى أصول وفروع يقصدون بالأصول ما يكفر منكره وبالفروع ما لا يكفر.
وقد يقصدون شيئا آخر، ولكنه قريب من هذا.

أما الأصول والفروع التي معنا فبمعنى (الكليات والجزئيات) أو (القواعد والمسائل) أو (الضوابط والشوارد) ونحو ذلك.

----------


## الأنصاري المديني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوعكم هنا جد شيق ،ولكن الا ترون أن قضية التفنن بخس بها في زمننا ظهور العوام من القصاصين والمتفلسفة ونحو هؤلاء بعد أن استغلوا ورع العلماء المعتبرين وما تمر بهم من ظروف وقالوا نحن ولا غيرنا..
لمعلومات أخوتنا هناك من أهل العلم من المعاصرين من له احاطات عجيبة،حتى أنني سألت عالم من الهند فقلت له ما تقولون في فلان وذكرت أحد المشايخ فقال لي أنه مجتهد مطلق،وقد سمعت نفس الكلام من علماء آخرين عن نفس الرجل،وهذا الرجل لا يحدث ولا يقول ولا غير ذلك انما مخطوطاته ملأت العالم الخاص بشكل واف ومتدبر.
واين نحن من جماهير من العلماء لم نعرف حتى أقل القليل عنهم وفيهم ربما العديد من المتفننين..
وقد سمعت ذات يوم من أحد كبار علماء الباكستان في الحديث-بالسن- أن من قال هو أمام عصره بالحديث فقد بخس حق فلان فلما سألت تعجبت من مخطوطاته أيضا وهو من آسيا قريبا منا.

تحياتي

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

وكان الطبيب النحوي أبو بكر بن يعقوب بن سالم الشاغورىّ ( ت703 هـ ) من تلامذة الشيخ جمال الدين بن مالك ماهراً في العلوم حتى كان يلقي ثلاثين درساً في ثلاثين علماً وصنف تصانيف مفيدة وكان ضيق العيش بدمشق حسن الخلق كثير المروءة والتواضع مطرح الكلفة غير مزاحم على المناصب. الوافي للصفدي 10/ 167 ، الدرر الكامنة1/ 559 .

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

لا بأس بذكر أخبار بعض من أتقن وتفنن في أكثر من علم

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال أبو بكر بن الصائغ ويعرف أيضا بابن باحة: أُحسنُ إثني عشر علما، أحسنها علم العربية . بغية الوعاة 1/ 475

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وجاء في ترجمة عمر بن أحمد بن عبد الله بن حلاوات زين الدين الصفدي وكان يتجرأ على ما لا يعرفه من العلوم ويدعي أنه يعرف ست عشر علما وربما كتب على الفتوى تـ سنة 736
الدرر الكامنة 4/ 178

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وهذا أبو الطيب طاهر بن يحيى العمراني اليمني تـ 587 هـ تضلع من العلوم تضلعا جيدا حتى كان يقول أنا ابن ثمانية عشر علما
السلوك في طبقات الملوك للجُندي اليمني1/ 337

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

ومن أخبار المتفننين _وهذا ينفع الشيخ عبد الله الشهري_ ابن الدهان العلامة وجيه الدين أبو بكر المبارك بن المبارك الواسطي النحوي الضرير 
قال ابن النجار: وقرأ جملة من كتب النحو واللغة والشعر على أبي البركات الانباري من حفظه، وذكر لي أنه قرأ نصف " كتاب سيبويه " من حفظه عليه أيضا، وأنه كان يحفظ في كل يوم كراسا في النحو ويفهمه ويطارح فيه، حتى برع، وكان يتردد إلى منازل الصدور لإقراء الأدب، وكان شديد الذكاء، ثاقب الفهم، كثير المحفوظ، مضطلعا بعلوم كثيرة: 
النحو، واللغة، والتصريف، والعروض، ومعاني الشعر، والتفسير، ويعرف الفقه والطب وعلم النجوم وعلوم الاوائل.
قلت(أي الذهبي): لو جهل هذين العلمين لسعد.
قال: وله النظم والنثر، وينشئ الخطب والرسائل بلا كلفة ولا روية، ويتكلم بالتركية والفارسية والرومية والارمنية والحبشية والهندية والزنجية بكلام فصيح عند أهل ذلك اللسان.
توفي سنة 612هـ 
وهو الذي قيل فيه:
ومن مبلغ عني الوجيه رسالة **** وإن كان لا تجدي لديه الرسائل 
تمذهبت للنعمان بعد ابن حنبل **** وذلك لما أعوزتك المآكل 
وما اخترت رأي الشافعي ديانة **** ولكنما تهوى الذي هو حاصل 
وعما قليل أنت لا شك صائر **** إلى مالك فافطن لما أنا قائل.
السير 22/86.

----------


## الواحدي

> للفائدة:
> 
> هذا بيت نادر جاهلي (لبشر بن هذيل الفزاري):
> وكائنْ رأينا من فروع طويلة .................. تموت إذا لم يُحْيِهِنَّ أصولُ


وقال ابن الرومي في مدح الأخفش:
كُلَّما شذَّتِ الفروعُ عن الأصـ --- لِ ثناها فأَلْـحَقَ الفرعَ أصلا

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

كذلك
لأصحاب المنتديات في الشابكة
كذلك لست متفننا (1) حتى :
تفتح موضوعا في قسم الفقه 
وبعد ساعة تناقش في كبار المسائل في قسم الحديث 
وفي الغد تحشر أنفك في أشكل مسائل قسم العقيدة 
وبعد غد تزكم بأنفك في قسم الأدب واللغة ...

فتمنع بتطفلك الأفاضلَ من الإجابة عن السؤال ، أوالإفادة فيما يتعلق بتخصصهم
فيتحسبن عليك السائل
ويستأنس الأفاضل بأخبار ونوادر التعالم والتمعلم لإخماد نار الغيرة على العلم 
وتظن أنك ابن بجدتها قد أمتعتنا بفوائدك وسحرت أعيننا بما خطت أناملك وكذبت على نفسك وقلت : أنا متفنن 

فهلا عرفت قدر نفسك
وأخلصت نيتك
واحترمت العلم وقوانينه
وصبرت على طلب العلم حتى تستحق الرياسة فيه

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولست مضطرا أن أنبه _القاريء الكريم_ على أني لا أزعم خلو هذا العصر وهذه المنتديات من متفنن يُسرّي عما في القلوب ويشنف الأسماع ويطرب الأرواح
ولا يشمله ما كتبت فيحمله التواضع واحتقار النفس على قطع الفوائد ومنع الفرائد عن أمثالنا .

________
لعله هو : الذي يستطيع أن يتكلم في أغلب الفنون بكلام أهلها.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وقال ابن الرومي في مدح الأخفش:
> كُلَّما شذَّتِ الفروعُ عن الأصـ --- لِ ثناها فأَلْـحَقَ الفرعَ أصلا


جزاك الله خيرا.
وللتنبيه فقط للقراء : المقصود هنا هو الأخفش الأصغر ( علي بن سليمان المتوفى 315 ).
والمعهود عند الإطلاق هو الأخفش الأوسط ( سعيد بن مسعدة 215 )، وهو قبل ابن الرومي بزمن ( ابن الرومي 283 ).

----------


## مصطفى صادق الرّافعي

لا ضيرَ عندي (رأي خاص) في أنْ يعطي الشّيخ أو المُدرّس دروسًا في كافّة الفنون، ولو لم يكن مُتفّننا (بتعريف الإتقان التّام، ومعرفة كلّ شيء في الفنّ)، فالتّعليم يُشترط فيه أنْ تكونَ المعلومة صحيحة، فلو قرأ هذا المُدرّس شرحًا للألفيّة وفهمه، فلا شكَّ أنّه يُستحبُّ أنْ يُعلّمه للنّاس، ولا يكتمه، بحجّة أنّه (غير مُتفنّن بتعريف بعض الأفاضل)، أصلاً: كلمة (مُتفنّن) بدعة عندي (رأي خاص) ويوافقني في ذلكَ الصّفدي، فهو يقول: "*العامة تقول: فلانٌ متَفنِّن. والمتَفَنِّن: الضعيف. والصواب مُفْتَنٌ. وقد افتنّ في الأمر: أخذَ من كلّ فنٍّ، وتفنّن: أخذ من الفَنَنِ، وهو ما لانَ وضَعُف من أعلى الغُصن"، وكذلكَ اشتراطه في التّدريس فهو بدعة مُختلقة.**(هذا رأي خاص؛ أرجو ممّن خالفته ألا يزعلَ علينا، وأرجو ألا يُقتبسَ قولي وُيردُّ عليه، فلستُ هنا للتّجادل والتّخاصم، إنْ أراد أحدٌ أنْ يردَّ على هلوساتي وجهلي، فليردَّ عليه، بدون اقتباس).*

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

لعل هذا التعريف صائبٌ :
المتفنِّن : هو إن تكلم في فنٍّ ، قيل: هذا تخصُّصُه !
ما رأيكم ؟

وكلام الفاضل / مشرف بن محمد 
رائعٌ جدًا.

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

ذكر الخطيب البغدادي رحمه الله قال ـ تاريخ بغداد 11/407 ـ : 

أخبرنا الحسين بن محمد أخو الخلال حدثنا الصاحب أبو القاسم إسماعيل بن عباد بن العباس بالري أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمد الإيجي حدثنا محمد بن الحسن الأزدي أخبرنا أبو حاتم سهل بن محمد السجستاني قال:

ورد علينا عامل من أهل الكوفة لم أر في عمال السلطان بالبصرة أبرع منه ، فدخلت مسلما عليه ، فقال لي: يا سجستاني من علماؤكم بالبصرة ؟
قلت: الزيادي أعلمنا بعلم الأصمعي ،
والمازني أعلمنا بالنحو ،
وهلال الراي أفقهنا ،
والشاذكوني من أعلمنا بالحديث ،
وأنا رحمك الله أنسب إلى علم القرآن ،
وابن الكلبي من أكتبنا للشروط ، 

قال: فقال لكاتبه: إذا كان غد فاجمعهم إلي ، 

قال: فجمعنا ، فقال: أيكم المازني ؟ قال أبو عثمان: هأنذا يرحمك الله ، قال: هل يجزئ في كفارة الظهار عتق عبد أعور ؟
فقال المازني: لست صاحب فقه رحمك الله أنا صاحب عربية ،
فقال يا زيادي: كيف يكتب بين رجل وامرأة خالعها على الثلث من صداقها؟ 
قال: ليس هذا من علمي هذا من علم هلال الرأي، 
قال يا هلال: كم أسند ابن عون عن الحسن ؟ 
قال: ليس هذا من علمي هذا من علم الشاذكوني ،
قال: يا شاذكوني من قرأ (يثنوني صدورهم) ؟ 
قال: ليس هذا من علمي هذا من علم أبي حاتم ،
قال يا أبا حاتم: كيف تكتب كتابا إلى أمير المؤمنين تصف فيه خصاصة أهل البصرة ، وما أصابهم في الثمرة ، وتسأله لهم النظر والنظرة ؟
قال: لست رحمك الله صاحب بلاغة ، وكتابه أنا صاحب قرآن ، 

فقال: 
ما أقبح الرجل يتعاطى العلم خمسين سنة لا يعرف إلا فنا واحدا حتى إذا سئل عن غيره لم يجل فيه ، ولم يمر 
ولكن عالمنا بالكوفة الكسائي لو سئل عن كل هذا لأجاب. وذكره ابن الجوزي في كتاب الأذكياء ص89 . 

من الأخ " مصطفى الفاسي " من ملتقى أهل الحديث .

----------


## فتح البارى

> لعل هذا التعريف صائبٌ :
> المتفنِّن : هو إن تكلم في فنٍّ ، قيل: هذا تخصُّصُه !
> ما رأيكم ؟


قيل مثل هذا في الإمام الطبري:
[إنه كالقاريء الذي لا يعرف إلا القرآن، وكالمحدث الذي لا يعرف إلا الحديث، وكالفقيه الذي لا يعرف إلا الفقه، وكالنحوي الذي لا يعرف إلا النحو، وكالحاسب الذي لا يعرف إلا الحساب..]
وقالها الشيخ محمد علي النجار في حق الشيخ محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد.

----------

